# any one got an Automated message " email from the Department of Home Affairs"



## allacj (Jun 23, 2018)

*any one got an Automated message " email from the Department of Home Affairs"*

hello everyone I've got an email yesterday from the Department of Home Affairs says :


> Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing
> 
> Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs
> 
> ...


any one got an automated email like this ?

Application submitted	07 Mar 2018
Application fee paid	07 Mar 2018

IMMI s56 Request for More Information on 07 Jan 2019

on 27 January i sent the requested documents and till yesterday i'ven't heard any thing

health check and police clearance already submitted

I'm applying from Germany

anybody has an idea ?

thanks in advance


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, many people get those. They seem to be sent out at random at some stage.


----------



## allacj (Jun 23, 2018)

well do you have any idea at which stage I'm already in Further assessment stage for two months , i hope that I'm about to be granted the visa , i hope so.


----------



## Lilly23 (Feb 25, 2019)

allacj said:


> hello everyone I've got an email yesterday from the Department of Home Affairs says :
> 
> any one got an automated email like this ?
> 
> ...


I received this same automated email on 24 feb 2019, Sunday, i.e. exactly after completing of one year.

Does it mean, that my application is going to take more processing time than normal? As the email says, "_Your application takes time to process as we complete a *number of thorough checks*_" Looks like some extra checks...

Good luck.


----------



## allacj (Jun 23, 2018)

Lilly23 said:


> I received this same automated email on 24 feb 2019, Sunday, i.e. exactly after completing of one year.
> 
> Does it mean, that my application is going to take more processing time than normal? As the email says, "_Your application takes time to process as we complete a *number of thorough checks*_" Looks like some extra checks...
> 
> Good luck.


hi 
i received it after more than one year

my application submitted on 07 Mar 2018

i received the Application on progress on 16 April 2019

well any news for you ? or you still waiting


----------



## Roger_K (Mar 23, 2018)

We got this email too.. just after the one year mark of the application.
I was hoping that there'd be news about the 820 soon.

A question, when do we expect to see a case officer assigned? It would be good to actually start interacting with someone.


----------



## Roger_K (Mar 23, 2018)

We got this email too.. just after the one year mark of the application.
I was hoping that there'd be news about the 820 soon.

A question, when do we expect to see a case officer assigned? It would be good to actually start interacting with someone.


----------



## aussiegrrl (Apr 6, 2018)

I also received this on Apr 30th which is about a year after submitting the application. Still patiently waiting from USA. So frustrating.


----------



## allacj (Jun 23, 2018)

Roger_K said:


> We got this email too.. just after the one year mark of the application.
> I was hoping that there'd be news about the 820 soon.
> 
> A question, when do we expect to see a case officer assigned? It would be good to actually start interacting with someone.


as i know in my case for example you get a C.O when they request a new documents you will receive an email from the C.O asking for further documents


----------



## allacj (Jun 23, 2018)

aussiegrrl said:


> I also received this on Apr 30th which is about a year after submitting the application. Still patiently waiting from USA. So frustrating.


i've been waiting for 14 months , in Germany ,


----------



## Roger_K (Mar 23, 2018)

allacj said:


> as i know in my case for example you get a C.O when they request a new documents you will receive an email from the C.O asking for further documents


We were requested to give extra documents, but it was 2 different people on 2 occasions. Example, person 1 from immi asked for extra info, but a different person replied and said they received documentation and would let us know if they need anything further. So it didn't seem like it was an "assigned" case officer.

I'm looking forward to a case officer being assigned, if anything, so we will easily know if they need any more info. At the moment, it still seems like you're dealing with different, unknown people in the background, not specifically assigned to the case. It just seems so secretive. That makes it difficult.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

It's not so much secretive , as the the devolving of processing. The days of having a dedicated case officer are long gone. Frequently applicants who have lodged a complete application have heard nothing from the department before the grant of the visa. If you have not provided all the required information at time of lodgement, you may be contacted a number of times by different people until you furnish all the required information.


----------



## Boz2112 (Jan 21, 2019)

So has anyone ever complained about the department of home affairs not following s87 of the migration act?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Boz2112 said:


> So has anyone ever complained about the department of home affairs not following s87 of the migration act?


That has nothing to do with the automated message does it. 
It doesn't from what i read at: 
MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 87

It might be worth a different thread for a different topic.

I never received the same auto message, but our visas were done in under 12 months.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Roger_K said:


> We were requested to give extra documents, but it was 2 different people on 2 occasions. Example, person 1 from immi asked for extra info, but a different person replied and said they received documentation and would let us know if they need anything further. So it didn't seem like it was an "assigned" case officer.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a case officer being assigned, if anything, so we will easily know if they need any more info. At the moment, it still seems like you're dealing with different, unknown people in the background, not specifically assigned to the case. It just seems so secretive. That makes it difficult.


You don't get an "assigned case officer". Your application will be looked at by multiple immigration staff. The fact you have already been asked twice for more information isn't a good thing. It just means they are asking for stuff that really should've been provided already. Its delaying your application..
For my wifes PMV300 and 820 i was a stickler for providing 2 fully front loaded applications. Everything provided at lodgement including police checks and medical provided within a week. We never heard a peep from CO's and both visas were approved in 2 months
I know this probably wont happen for everybody but i just don't understand paying $7+k for an application and then sitting back waiting for a CO to tell you what else you need to upload....specially considering the waiting times are already extremely long


----------



## Papag (Jul 19, 2018)

allacj said:


> i've been waiting for 14 months , in Germany ,


Got the email exactly 1year after application. Waiting 16 months plus, very frustrating.


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

Lilly23 said:


> I received this same automated email on 24 feb 2019, Sunday, i.e. exactly after completing of one year.


Same for us, on the 1 year anniversary..and we thought we were special..


----------



## Roger_K (Mar 23, 2018)

Sammy J said:


> The fact you have already been asked twice for more information isn't a good thing.


They asked us only once for extra info: Foreign police check for my wife, local police check for my wife, and local police check for me, because I front loaded mine so early, that it expired (the AFP check is only valid for a year).

So "fully front loading" may not be necessary, and in fact a waste of time (and money) in some instances. There's many cases here on this forum where experienced people have said just to wait until they ask for info - now I know why.

Maybe I should have said it better, but because there was a delay of a few weeks for my wife's police check, a different person made enquiry into how that was progressing, and they extended another 14 days. It came within that time, and then about 2 weeks later we got that email.

At that time, I was hopeful that the person would be the "assigned" case officer, but it appears that may not be the case. I'm actually looking forward to some human interface with the department.

If you got your application approved within 2 months, you are *extremely* lucky, and 99.9% of people won't be in that situation, "fully front loaded" or not.

Can I ask where you and your partner are from? And when it was approved? That must have had a bearing in such a quick approval. I'm sure many others here would be interested as well.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Roger_K said:


> They asked us only once for extra info: Foreign police check for my wife, local police check for my wife, and local police check for me, because I front loaded mine so early, that it expired (the AFP check is only valid for a year).
> 
> So "fully front loading" may not be necessary, and in fact a waste of time (and money) in some instances. There's many cases here on this forum where experienced people have said just to wait until they ask for info - now I know why.
> 
> ...


We went with the "Risk versus Reward" philosophy. The risk that we may have had to do the medical and police checks again versus the reward that the visa applications will be granted quicker because everything was provided. Fortunately, we were rewarded. Each to their own.

My wife is from the Philippines and we were granted PMV300 in JAN 2018. Married in May 2018. 820 applied June 2018 and granted Aug 2018.

Personally i don't believe we were "extremely" lucky. We just provided 2 very thorough and fully front loaded applications

I will add though, that my wife and i had been in a relationship for close to 3 years before we applied for the PMV300. Im guessing that may have helped in a quicker decision


----------



## Roger_K (Mar 23, 2018)

Sammy J said:


> We went with the "Risk versus Reward" philosophy. The risk that we may have had to do the medical and police checks again versus the reward that the visa applications will be granted quicker because everything was provided. Fortunately, we were rewarded. Each to their own.
> 
> My wife is from the Philippines and we were granted PMV300 in JAN 2018. Married in May 2018. 820 applied June 2018 and granted Aug 2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... Although I still say a 2 month after application grant is extraordinary. 
99.99% of people - who even front loaded all (including me, save my wife's foreign police check) could only dream about. The stars were certainly aligned in your favour.


----------



## Papag (Jul 19, 2018)

Roger_K said:


> Congratulations... Although I still say a 2 month after application grant is extraordinary.
> 99.99% of people - who even front loaded all (including me, save my wife's foreign police check) could only dream about. The stars were certainly aligned in your favour.


I think so as well, that's extraordinary. We frontloaded our application and it went on to further assessment almost immediately. Have not had a single communication ever since. 16 months and counting.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Roger_K said:


> So "fully front loading" may not be necessary, and in fact a waste of time (and money) in some instances. There's many cases here on this forum where experienced people have said just to wait until they ask for info - now I know why.
> 
> If you got your application approved within 2 months, you are *extremely* lucky, and 99.9% of people won't be in that situation, "fully front loaded" or not.


Your 99.99% might be a 'bit' high.

From the last 31 PMV grants shown on this forum, 6.5% were done in 2 months or less, and 16% being done in 3 months or less.

The median average was 7.2 months, with only 13% taking 12 months or more.
87% of the 300's were decided before Police and Medicals expired, if they were done on application.

It might depend on which visa, as there were no 820's done in under 2 months, but:

From the last 38 subclass 820 grants shown on this forum, 5.3% were done in 4 months or less, and 29% being done in 9 months or less.
The median average was 13.9 months, with 60% taking 12 months or more.

40% of the 820's were decided before Police and Medicals expired, if they were done on application.

From a group of 309's that I looked at, the fastest 6 all said they sent in decision ready applications, and had received no request for further information.
From the other 30 applications, 84% had received a request for further information.

For some, it might be better to wait, others might be faster to supply early. But, we don't know which group we are in. Country of origin might also have an effect.

We supplied at about 5 weeks after application, for the PMV.


----------



## Lilly23 (Feb 25, 2019)

allacj said:


> hi
> i received it after more than one year
> 
> my application submitted on 07 Mar 2018
> ...


No news. Still waiting. Mines is for Partner visa 309. On the 24th of this month, it will be 15 months of waiting.

I think this automated email is for those applicants whose application will be going to take "longer" time to process.

I've applied from Pakistan.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Doreen Sutton (Aug 14, 2017)

allacj said:


> well do you have any idea at which stage I'm already in Further assessment stage for two months , i hope that I'm about to be granted the visa , i hope so.


hi...

my husband applied 309 visa in June 2018, uploaded marriage cert & others, status changes to initial assessment later after that...after we have uploaded police check & health check and updated photos on 8/7/2018, the status changed to 'further assessment' on the 10th of July 2018 & stays like that until today...phewwww....


----------



## Lilly23 (Feb 25, 2019)

Doreen Sutton said:


> hi...
> 
> my husband applied 309 visa in June 2018, uploaded marriage cert & others, status changes to initial assessment later after that...after we have uploaded police check & health check and updated photos on 8/7/2018, the status changed to 'further assessment' on the 10th of July 2018 & stays like that until today...phewwww....


Yes, mines check long back.....I think in Aug 2018...or even before that. 
Got request for more docs email on 22 Nov 2018 and then automated email on 24/02/2019 that your app is going through thorough checks.


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

Lilly23 said:


> No news. Still waiting. Mines is for Partner visa 309. On the 24th of this month, it will be 15 months of waiting.
> 
> I think this automated email is for those applicants whose application will be going to take "longer" time to process.


This automated email was sent to all in this thread after more than 12 months - did you get the same email?


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

How about those who applied for prospective marriage visa sc300? Did you also receive an automated reply when you reached 1 year while still waiting for grant?


----------

